# enough filteration



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

I have a 220 gal tank that is 72x24x29. It is divided in half with one 8 inch nat, one 6 inch nat, one 7 inch piraya, and one 4 inch piraya on one side, and one 7 inch midas-red devil mix, and three 3 inch red devils on the other side. They will not be in this tank for life. I have 3 emperor 400s, a cascadian 1500, and a ac 901 power head with the filter attachment on it. Is that enough for this tank?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

pinchy said:


> I have a 220 gal tank that is 72x24x29. It is divided in half with one 8 inch nat, one 6 inch nat, one 7 inch piraya, and one 4 inch piraya on one side, and one 7 inch midas-red devil mix, and three 3 inch red devils on the other side. They will not be in this tank for life. I have 3 emperor 400s, a cascadian 1500, and a ac 901 power head with the filter attachment on it. Is that enough for this tank?
> [snapback]799027[/snapback]​


I would add another cannister ot two to the mix


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> I would add another cannister ot two to the mix
> [snapback]799053[/snapback]​


what kind of cannister do you think would be best?


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

I have 2 XP's on my 125 and they work perfectly.. that's what i recommend


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

pinchy said:


> what kind of cannister do you think would be best?
> [snapback]799057[/snapback]​


ehiems are amazing... but pricey

an Xp3 would also be a good idea


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

i have a fluval 404 and cant complain


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

with a tank that big, wet/dry allllllllllllll the way


----------



## liquidshred (Oct 12, 2004)

i would go with a wet/dry


----------



## scottyd (Oct 10, 2004)

most people here might not aggree, but if you have enough room for bio media in the 400's one will do enough to keep your amonia & nitrates in check... two would be better...

It is like this, a Bigfoot Moster Truck will get you through the 1 ft deep snow better than the Mitsubishi Galaint, but so would a normal Stock Z-71 4x4..

iit is not the tank size, but the amount of fish weight.... 7 x 10 inch Reds in a 60 gallon will require the same filtration in gph and bio mass as 7 of the same fish in a 300 gallon...

good luck

scott


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

scottyd said:


> most people here might not aggree, but if you have enough room for bio media in the 400's one will do enough to keep your amonia & nitrates in check... two would be better...
> 
> It is like this, a Bigfoot Moster Truck will get you through the 1 ft deep snow better than the Mitsubishi Galaint, but so would a normal Stock Z-71 4x4..
> 
> ...


 So do i just put the bio medi in the cartridges where the carbon is now?


----------

